# Vaccinate on schedule or by titer test?



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

There is an alternative way of doing vaccinations. The "new" thinking is that a vaccination probably lasts a lot longer than the interval used by vets to re-vaccinate. Whether a vaccination is still effective can be determined by testing for the antibodies (a "titer" test). This poll is to see how many owners are using which approach.

Vote for "according to standard schedule" only if you don't do titer for any antibody. If do test, vote for all that are tested for. If you test for some, but not others, check ones that you do test for & it's implied that the others are by-schedule. So, you could cast up to 3 votes.

Rabies vaccination is required by law, so we have no choice.

If you have another method for determining when to vaccinate, please use a "Reply" to explain.

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I don't vaccinate annually, I skipped last years as I honestly think it's a gravy train for the vets. Ruby would be due her shots this month and with Elvis entering the building at end of this month I'll get her shots done.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I do 2 sets of puppy vaccinations, the second one generally after 13 weeks or so and then titer test at 1.5 years old. If titers show high protective antibodies, I don't vaccinate again for life.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Like it or NOT - if you play in the world of field trials - the pup has 2V curent on their shots - just a FACT of life !!!!!!! that's why I did not vote - right or wrong - my vote is still out there - but the ? is - at a trial or in the field with pups & owners you do not know - what makes U feel SAFE !!!!!!! + the PUP !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

obviously pup will be having his shots and then boosters next year, then I'll get them both titer tested. No rabies shots required here in UK unless dogs are travelling abroad.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

When the dog is young, I vaccinate according to the standard vet schedule, with this one caveat: I have the vet space all shots two months apart. So if the dog is in need of three different vaccinations, I go back to the vet three different times, two months apart. It's a little less convenient and a little more expensive this way, but I think it is less stressful on the immune system. Once the dog is older, I request titer testing. Many times, after one or two series of vaccinations, the dog seems to have lifetime immunity. Rabies shots are required by law here, however, so we do that.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Only 9 votes - I'd like more. It's anonymous, if that makes a difference.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

To vaccinate or not, that is the big question???

We all want to do the best we can for our dogs. I understand that the British Small Animal Association has advised that dogs should be vaccinate once every 3 yrs, yet not many vets tell you this.

Boris had his puppy vaccinations, then at 1.5 he was titre tested and just had a Lepto booster. at 2.5 yr he was again titre tested and the results came back that his distemper count was low, so he would have to have everything again :-\ as distemper vaccine doesn't come on it's own. The vet did say he probably will not need vaccinating again.

I have since heard from a virologist that you would expect the distemper count to be low as distemper is virtually unheard of in the UK and therefore their immune systems have not been challenged. Added to which they apparently have memory cells that would react should the body be challenged - just the same as human vaccines.

I have decided that I will only vaccinate against Lepto on a yearly basis as this vaccine only last a year and mutates from year to year a bit like the flu. Leptospirosis is only necessary if you live in an area where there are rats, e.g. farms, stables, etc

When you hear that 27% of a veterinary parasites revenue comes from neutering pets and another 28% from vaccination you can see why they don't say anything. There is a however a large factor of vets protecting themselves against legal action should your dog pick up a disease that was preventable by vaccination. Like wise check your dogs insurance! If you don't vaccinate and your dog contacts a disease that he should have been vaccinated against you will not be covered for treatment by your pet insurance.

By the way have you had a titre test to check that you have a good count for small pox, polio etc?? :-\


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> Only 9 votes - I'd like more. It's anonymous, if that makes a difference.


mine wasn't anonymous, the option wasn't there for me to cast a vote, I can add an option if you'd like, your call Bob.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Bob said:
> 
> 
> > Only 9 votes - I'd like more. It's anonymous, if that makes a difference.
> ...


I must be missing something (I've never done a poll before). When I do "Show Results", only the counts are shown, not the user id's. Hence I thought "anonymous". By "the option wasn't there for me to cast a vote", do you mean you couldn't vote, or that your vaccination model wasn't one of the choices? If the latter, I suggested the use of a "Reply". But then it wouldn't be anonymous - you're right. Sure, add the option that you use.

Bob


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Bob said:


> harrigab said:
> 
> 
> > Bob said:
> ...


user id's don't show Bob, I always ask on pic of the month for pollsters not to vote for their own pics but even as admin I have no way of checking it out, I rely on the integrity of members to conform.In all honesty it's 10pm on friday night now here in UK, so if I go into settings I may well make a red vino induced hash of it, I'll have a look in the morning though


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Just started the titer testing for my male...will follow suit when my female is due. Wished I had pushed for it sooner, but I'm still learning...


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I kind of sort of tried to follow Dr. Schulz's vaccine protocol by spacing out the initial shots and waiting until 20/21 weeks for the rabies. It frustrates me that while they do make monovalent (I think that's the word) vaccines, most vets don't carry them. So if you titer test and only one comes back low, you're forced to used the combo shot. I wanted to test for Scout's one year booster, but ended up just vaccinating after discussing it with my vet. From here on out though I don't think I'll be vaccinating, except for rabies. 

Not sure if this link will work, but it is the vac guidelines from World Small Animal Vet Association. Interesting info on the efficacy of each vaccine. https://attachment.fbsbx.com/file_d...ine=1&ext=1423890018&hash=ASt0mTxPjUYEaz2fWbQ

Anyone not vaccinate at all? I've read very little about it, but there are nosodes which some people use instead or the concept of hereditary immunity which vaccinating supposedly suppresses. I'm rambling. Time for bed!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Texas, Harris county has rabies vaccine laws that have to be followed. If you don't have proof on you, WMAs are off limits to your dog. If your dog gets out, you only have a set amount of days to send in proof, or animal control will show up at your door. If its involved in a bite, proof of the vaccine will let you quarantine them at home. If the dog is not current you don't have a choice, and they will take the dog for 2 weeks. You are responsible for the boarding fees, and vet checks while its there.
While I believe the rabies vacc last longer than what the state law requires, I don't want to have a problem getting one of my dogs back. Also some rescues will not return a lost dog if you didn't keep it current on vaccines. They believe you were a bad owner, and do not deserve to get the dog back. I'm not downing all rescues, and personally support a breed rescue. Like anything else in life, all rescues are not created equal.

So know your laws, and keep all shots/ titer testing records.

Many years ago (at least 25 years) I got tired of spending money at the vets, and then have something happen to my favorite dogs. The junkyard dogs we kept around would live to a ripe old age. I bought a new lab pup, and decided to only have the vet do the rabies shot, the other shots came from the feed store. At five months old this beautiful pup contracted parvo. It had to be on a Sunday morning when my vet was closed. He spent that day and night at the emergence vet, and the next full week at my vet. I had to see him suffer so horribly, and know it was my fault. I learned a very hard lesson, and my pup paid the price for it. I can only guess the feed store did not keep the vaccines at the right temperature. He did live, and the vet had to repeat all the vaccines when he was strong enough to handle them.
I'm not against titer testing, but I would never let one of my dogs go unvaccinated without it, or knowingly have them around dogs that have not been vaccinated.


----------

